# Group buys R35



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have’nt seen any group buys since I purchased my dsc controller, are these still allowed?

what would people like to see on one?


----------



## BazM (Mar 27, 2020)

Tyres would be good and Alcon brake discs


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm thinking about a DSC, so in if a deal can be done again


----------



## Katsura1987 (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ll be up for the dsc controller


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

DSC tempting


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Very tempting


----------



## Henley (Oct 27, 2018)

Another for dsc


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Happy to set up another DSC Sport group buy.

I always keep them in stock, but can get a discount from when ordering in larger numbers.

It needs to be a minimum of 5 to get a discount.

I will check the exchange rate just now and get back to you on the discounted rates.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hugh Keir said:


> Happy to set up another DSC Sport group buy.
> 
> I always keep them in stock, but can get a discount from when ordering in larger numbers.
> 
> ...


Best thing I bought for my car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably would have been best fitted with something like this from new.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Keir said:


> Happy to set up another DSC Sport group buy.
> 
> I always keep them in stock, but can get a discount from when ordering in larger numbers.
> 
> ...


Yes, interested in DSC.


----------



## nn7man (Mar 15, 2019)

That looks like 6 interested so far


----------



## Sambombes (Jan 23, 2014)

Might be interested as well. Dsc +1


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I would be interested in a DSC too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Keir said:


> Happy to set up another DSC Sport group buy.
> 
> I always keep them in stock, but can get a discount from when ordering in larger numbers.
> 
> ...


Any update on this, Hugh?


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

DSC here too


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Group buys are fine but cannot be managed by the business if they are not a vendor. If Skint wants to manage it with Hugh then that fine


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It would be best to start a list to see who is 100% committed then he can work a price based on volume.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Count me in for one 😊


----------



## Wmcg (May 15, 2012)

I'd be interested in DSC too

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Put me down as definite. Will pay deposit if required.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If you guys want to go ahead with this and Hugh has to go through myself I am happy to put myself forward. All I ask is people with 100% commitment to the purchase of the project get in touch.

I am a paid up vendor on here so everything is genuine.

Any productive comments welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice one putting yourself forward to sort this 😊 I am 100% in for one of these , just let me know if you need a deposit


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Skint said:


> If you guys want to go ahead with this and Hugh has to go through myself I am happy to put myself forward. All I ask is people with 100% commitment to the purchase of the project get in touch.
> 
> I am a paid up vendor on here so everything is genuine.
> 
> ...


Yes. 100% committed. Ready to pay deposit when required.


----------



## KirillG (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm also in for DSC group buy


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Well we have 3 definites so far, once we’re upto 5 I’ll set the ball rolling with pricing and delivery charges. If any of the sales are international there will be a little extra to pay on shipping. That’s obviously a cost out of group The buys controls.

Thanks


----------



## Wmcg (May 15, 2012)

Please count me in

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks like 4 definates now. One more person and I’ll set the ball rolling.


----------



## PhilEvans64 (Oct 30, 2018)

Not sure whether I missed the discounted price for each one under a group buy?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve sent a message to get the price based on 5 buyers, I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Can you send over a message with the price to me please Skint, I possibly down for one but need to know cost first. Cheers


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ive prob got a customer for 1


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Richy1104 said:


> Can you send over a message with the price to me please Skint, I possibly down for one but need to know cost first. Cheers


This.

Interested but need a price first.


----------



## Sambombes (Jan 23, 2014)

Richy1104 said:


> Can you send over a message with the price to me please Skint, I possibly down for one but need to know cost first. Cheers


+1


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I am waiting on Hugh to come back to me, but as of yet I have’nt heard anything.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Skint said:


> I am waiting on Hugh to come back to me, but as of yet I have’nt heard anything.


Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.

Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.

Thanks to Skint for getting the group buy discussion going.

The list price in the UK is £1020+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments.

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 970 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £920 + VAT.

Further details can be found here:- www.ptsys.uk/ (needs to be viewed on a PC rather than a phone)

Please add your name to the list below.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Hugh Keir said:


> Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.
> 
> Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Hugh Keir said:


> Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.
> 
> Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Keir said:
Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.

Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.

Thanks to Skint for getting the group buy discussion going.

The list price in the UK is £1020+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments.

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 970 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £920 + VAT.

Further details can be found here:- www.ptsys.uk/ (needs to be viewed on a PC rather than a phone)

Please add your name to the list below.

1.madmikexxx
2.jasoburch
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Come on guys get your names down and let’s make this happen sooner rather than later then you have plenty of summer time to dial in your suspension to however you like it.


----------



## Wmcg (May 15, 2012)

Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.

Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.

Thanks to Skint for getting the group buy discussion going.

The list price in the UK is £1020+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments.

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 970 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £920 + VAT.

Further details can be found here:- www.ptsys.uk/ (needs to be viewed on a PC rather than a phone)

Please add your name to the list below.

1.madmikexxx
2.jasoburch
3.wmcg
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

So can we take it that all the people who were interested initially, are no longer interested?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Happy to help explain the advantages of the DSC Sport suspension controller system if there are any points that need clarifying.

I had a play with the mobile phone functionality on the Website yesterday, it's a bit easier to use now if you want to have a look.

www.ptsys.uk


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

I am assuming map adjus


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

I am assuming map adjustments need a lap top to download ? Is this plugged directly into the dsc ?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Madmikexxx said:


> I am assuming map adjustments need a lap top to download ? Is this plugged directly into the dsc ?


I prepare maps that are specific to your requirements prior to sending the DSC Sport out.

If you want to load different maps as some do for Drag or Track events, you connect your laptop using a USB cable that I also supply with the DSC.

I also provide full instructions on how to install the software and install any new maps.

As an example I have just completed some maps that have full soft settings for weight transfer on a drag launch for a 1/2 mile event car. The suspension will be progressively firmed up with speed, so that it is totally stable at high speed.

I emailed the maps and they take about 20 seconds to load


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Nice one 👍 what’s happening with the group buy then ?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

We need another two to put their names down to get to the minimum number.

If you know of anyone thinking about it, give them a nudge and I can answer any questions they may have.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

#41 • 9 d ago
Apologies Guy's, I had some stuff to attend to that took me out of circulation.

Exchange rates and shipping costs are not being kind to us at the minute, the price you pay is below list price and I also absorb the shipping and import taxes.

Thanks to Skint for getting the group buy discussion going.

The list price in the UK is £1020+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments.

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 970 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £920 + VAT.

Further details can be found here:- www.ptsys.uk/ (needs to be viewed on a PC rather than a phone)

Please add your name to the list below.

1.madmikexxx
2.jasoburch
3.wmcg
4.Blade1
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there anybody else? One more sets the ball rolling.

Any technical stuff to be handled by Hugh and of course free, he’s sold plenty Of these so has plenty of knowledge on the product which is very useful.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Anyone 🙃


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Must be at least one more person interested? Sign up, and let’s get this underway.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Things can get moving with just one more guy/girl adding there name.

Can all 4 other people confirm they are still happy to go ahead pls?


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

I am ready 😊


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for confirming


----------



## Wmcg (May 15, 2012)

I'm still in thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

I’m still in.


----------



## MR 55 GTR (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry what is a DSC controller lol ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Have a look over on there website or pm Hugh with any technical questions.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

MR 55 GTR said:


> Sorry what is a DSC controller lol ?


Some good reading here DSC Sport, Step change in handling, comfort settings and Launch Control performance.

Also DSC Sport UK Website

Completely transforms the GTR suspension response


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Can we please have 1 more buyer, to get this underway??


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

As a reminder, the DSC Sport controller provides active suspension control, rather than the passive standard suspension controller.

The active elements in the controller allows the suspension to react to the cornering G Forces, braking and speed of the car.

I programme the maps so they are specific for each car and driver preferences.

In general, these are the settings that most people opt for

The suspension will feel more compliant in all maps when driving under steady throttle in a straight line.
There will be very little nose dive under braking.
When cornering, the outer shocks stiffen and the inner ones will soften to allow the car to ride kerbs on track.
As the car increases speed, the suspension becomes firmer.
Under acceleration, the suspension becomes firmer, moreso at the front.
There are specific settings for Drag launches, the Comfort map will give you the softest launch settings, Normal slightly harder, Race harder still.
The standard maps have launch settings that work really well. However I have maps specifically set-up for drag racing, all that is required is to let me know if you are going to a drag strip and I will send them down.

The drag maps are also specific to the power of the car, the tyres, level of grip etc. but work really well.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Keir said:


> As a reminder, the DSC Sport controller provides active suspension control, rather than the passive standard suspension controller.
> 
> The active elements in the controller allows the suspension to react to the cornering G Forces, braking and speed of the car.
> 
> ...


If the group buy doesn’t happen by the end of July, I’ll contact you directly to order.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I'll be the 5th

Let me know whats needed.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Blobbish

We now have the minimum required for a group buy and need to decide whether to accept the 5 participant Group Buy price of £970 + VAT, or hold out for further participants?

The list price in the UK is £1020+ VAT.

What you get is :-

One DSC Sport controller.

Easy to follow fitting instructions

My contact number should something need clarifying.

Lifetime support for any map adjustments.

All delivery charges to your address.

The controller will be pre-programmed with maps that are customised to the spec of your car, your driving style and the way you like your car to be balanced.

For the group buy, if there are 5 people, the price will reduce to 970 + VAT

For group buy numbers between 5 and 10, the price for everyone will reduce by a further £10 per additional participant, so if we get to 10 people, the price for everyone will be £920 + VAT.

Further details can be found here:- www.ptsys.uk/

Please add your name to the list below.

1.madmikexxx
2.jasoburch
3.wmcg
4.Blade1
5.Blobbish
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

I’m happy to buy now, or wait until the end of July. What do others think?


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Whenever for me. Given the interest and then the difficulty in getting people to sign up, I cant see much point in waiting.


----------



## Wmcg (May 15, 2012)

Happy to go now

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

So........ @Madmikexxx


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Good to go here as well 😊


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

@Hugh Keir. OK, we're all agreed to go. What do you need from us?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Thanks Blobbish,

Will contact everyone to be sure we still have everyone on board for the Group Buy.

Hugh


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugh Keir said:


> Thanks Blobbish,
> 
> Will contact everyone to be sure we still have everyone on board for the Group Buy.
> 
> Hugh


Still on board


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

I’ve been in contact with Hugh, and will be ordering the DSC next Friday, at the latest. I’m hoping everyone on the group buy will do the same, having committed. If there’s no group buy, I’ll go ahead anyway.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I have also being contacted by Hugh and plan to do the same.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

I have also contacted Hugh but no reply as yet 😉


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

DSC Sport Group buy.

Have heard from and replied to jasonbirch, Blobbish Wmcg and Madmike.

Waiting for Blade1 to get in touch.

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

So, this doesnt look like its going to happen, so I've contacted Hugh to go at the usual price.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Have had mine a couple of weeks now, at the the regular price. Not worth waiting for one person who had changed their mind. Only used on the road on EBA 2017, but impressed how civilised it has made the ride. Slowly getting used to how it responds. Look forward to tracking it next year.


----------

